# Determining open or closed stance stance



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

My take is people should try stances to find out what works best for them individually.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Natural point of aim is what I have people do. Set up to the target like you normally do and before you draw, close your eyes. Draw and anchor like you always do with your eyes closed. Then when you are set, open your eyes and see where you're bow is pointing. If it's on the target or very nearly so, then you're stance is pretty close to what your body "wants". If you're to the right or left, open or close your stance slightly until when you repeat the process several times, your bow is pointing at the target.


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

Huntinsker said:


> Natural point of aim is what I have people do. Set up to the target like you normally do and before you draw, close your eyes. Draw and anchor like you always do with your eyes closed. Then when you are set, open your eyes and see where you're bow is pointing. If it's on the target or very nearly so, then you're stance is pretty close to what your body "wants". If you're to the right or left, open or close your stance slightly until when you repeat the process several times, your bow is pointing at the target.


 This is exactly how I found my stance,find a line on the floor put bull's-eye directly above it follow that line back to the 20 and with toes touching draw with eyes closed and see which Side i aim to.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

I prefer natural point of aim too. I teach the way to find it a little different than most. I have the archer draw, anchor, get aligned on target, then close their eyes for 3-5 seconds and afterwards open them to see where they are at. 

This method shows drift and that's what you get during your shot execution if your shoulders are moving to align to your hips. This method I've found to be a little more consistent.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

RCR_III said:


> I prefer natural point of aim too. I teach the way to find it a little different than most. I have the archer draw, anchor, get aligned on target, then close their eyes for 3-5 seconds and afterwards open them to see where they are at.
> 
> This method shows drift and that's what you get during your shot execution if your shoulders are moving to align to your hips. This method I've found to be a little more consistent.


I like that, I have done the other closed eye methods but not that one.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

RCR_III said:


> I prefer natural point of aim too. I teach the way to find it a little different than most. I have the archer draw, anchor, get aligned on target, then close their eyes for 3-5 seconds and afterwards open them to see where they are at.
> 
> This method shows drift and that's what you get during your shot execution if your shoulders are moving to align to your hips. This method I've found to be a little more consistent.


Works....Also works if one is able determine tension in their stance/form. Me, I want rid of it.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Tough call, when you take a entry level shooter who has no real feel for what is right or wrong they are so open to suggestion that whatever the coach leans towards is probably what they are going to do. A seasoned shooter who has done things a certain way for years is the guy you are going to have more trouble with, for them making the draw length change and then committing to the other stance they haven't been using is going to be a tough thing to convince them to do.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

I use it to fine tune draw length.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

As far as me working with a person, I ask them to face a wall and just look straight in front of their sturnam and then turn their head and look straight over the left shoulder. I ask them to notice the huge amount of muscle tension that it takes to force your head to look over the shoulder perfectly. Then I ask them to look at the wall with their nose over their left nipple. This is over half way and on the side of the shoulder but a nice starting point. 

At that time their feet and shoulders and nothing but their head has moved, not even their arms. 

Then, I ask them to approach the shooting line and put their feet at the angle standing there where they are looking at the target over their nipple. once they feel it I ask them to step off the line and then go back to the line and get back in that position. 

Now I ask them to approach the line and get in that position and then once they are there looking at the target I ask them to raise their arms into the shooting position for the first time and feel what their body is telling them. I ask them to notice that the front shoulder is off to the side a few inches from the line of sight. I remind them that nothing in their neck is suffering to be there, everything just fits nicely.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Once a person picks up their bow and we draw it and get into this position to me they will be a little different than the nipple setting once the poundage is being held by the system and this is where the person settles into the amount of open stance. The only thing that really screws up things is when they are really long or short on draw length.


----------

